# weigh cows



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I sold 7 open cows this week. I will post the sad story of this when the vets and I get it figured out, hopefully. They went for slaughter. 3 1327 [email protected]/lb. The other 4 [email protected] So don't expect hamburger to get cheap anytime soon.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sad story? You must have cried all the way to the bank.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Uh oh, saying vets (plural) indicates a problem. It can be a hard thing to do, culling that many.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

That is probably only the start. I have to get some more in and preg.
Yep good money until you see the price of replacements.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

weigh cows nothing wrong with what you received ruffly $7965 on 7 hd average $1137. Good short solid short bred cows will replace them easy


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

This time of year in my part of the country all the good cows are out to grass. Not much selling as far as pairs or close up bred. Some 3rd calf prs last week sold for $2030.
It was a heck of a price, more than I paid.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I have made a living buying, grazing, splinting pairs, weigh cows. I will look for cows with good frames, 4 good feet , 2 good eyes, ect. Run them on grass trough the summer and split any calves off in the fall. I bought some short solid cows in Feb, all they needed was feed, put some weight on them , fleshed them out and turned them over last week. I have something to sale nearly every week. I will buy split calves , cut them , worm them , give them shots and turn them out. 
Many yrs ago , I sold 2-3 pot loads each fall and spring of put together calves to a old rancher up near Valentine, Nebraska.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

It's sad when they endup open we had 4 our of 21 end up open and they had two differnt bulls they were exposed to last year and then another over the winter no idea how they didn't get breed as three are under 5 years old


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I was hoping to pick up a few old cows for grazers, weed eaters this summer but at that price it will take a little studying. There is usually something out there that will work if you keep an open mind about it. If ti doesn't rain it won't matter any way. Seen where rye had dyed under trees in a tree row yesterday.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Allen W , look at the low end of the cows going to town for a couple of weeks. Pick out some in your mind and watch them sale. Get an average price over a couple of weeks will give you an idea of what you can pay and still make some $ at the end of the summer. The difference in top end and lower end will be a big spread. Look for those cows that still can put weight on as cheep as possible. Like every one I want to make lots of dollars but if I can make 50-150 per hd over what I paid then well I have made cheep $. All , I ever do is give them a good worming and turn them out , keep salt and mineral free choice. You would be surprised at how many cows there are that are starving just for mineral's, that usually kick starts their growth. My last group averaged $550/hd and I sold them average for $800/hd, no way I had $250/hd into them. All were short solid 6-8 yr old Angus cross that grazed early spring grass with only salt/mineral


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Gregg 
I haven't bought any cows for awhile so thanks for the reminder. Usually had them over the winter, a thin dry wintered cow will eat any kind of junk hay you put in front of her.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I a few tricks as a teenager. Bought 5 bred heifers back in early 1970 at the sale barn. I borrowed the $ from a family friend who taught me tricks. I paid $170 /hd raised them on grass, weaned the calves in the fall , split the calves off, the cows were bred back sold them for $450/hd and calves sold for another $200/hd. I don't know if you are old enough to remember the Beef Embargo, lots of money was made on cheep cows back then. Daddy took a gamble an borrowed $ and bought 200 hd of good cheep cows. We rented pasture all over this county. In a yrs time Daddy had doubled and in a few cases tripled his $ on them cows. We put together short bred cows , calved them out and sold them when the market started going up at a fast pace. Sold cows before they peaked and made a ton of $. Not saying you can make ton of $ every time , you can even lose some every once in a while. But as long as you try and buy right and sale right you can pocket a few $


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Just the stories. Their were a lot of people that took a serious hit when the prices crashed.


----------

